# Soggy Cookies



## pastrygirl111 (Jan 10, 2005)

My cookies come out thick and chewy, crispy on the outside and chewy on the inside for about 24 hours. I allow them to cool thoroughly and then place them in an airtight plastic container or a ziplock bag. By the next day they are too soft and sometimes soggy. I don't want them crispy but I think they're getting a little too soft. I know I must be doing something wrong and would like to correct this...any suggestions??? Thanks so much.


----------



## phishstyx (May 21, 2003)

Sounds like they're underbaked. That also happens when they're packaged too warm but you said that's not the case.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Eggs or other liquids can cause this in some cookies. It isn't necessarily a bad thing, but the nature of that cookie's makeup. Try a different recipe. Usually those with real butter, a high ratio of sugar, and a low to zero ratio of liquid will retain its crispness better. Also, as mentioned, make sure you bake them thoroughly.


----------

